# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  PlusBot 3D Printer now available in Black Color @Makemendel

## makemendel

PlusBot is a fully working 3D Printer with build size of (22 x 22 x 16.5) cm.
*Features :
*a) Based on XY Core mechanism
b) 100 micron print layer
c) 0.4 mm Nozzle Diameter
d) Smart LCD support which allows SD Card printing
e) Can be controlled without a PC

Technical Specifications and related Information can be found at *http://makemendel.com/3d-printer/plusbot

*Check out the new look of the 3D Printer !!

PlusBot.jpg IMG-20141117-WA0007.jpg IMG-20141117-WA0008.jpg

Looking Forward for your Views !!

----------

